# Duckweed Problem



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

A couple months ago I bought a bag of frogbit for my aquarium and noticed a lot of duckweed in it. I had problems with duckweed before and knew a little work now saves tons later. So i spent 3 hours picking through each individual frogbit and picked out every single leaf of duckweed i could find. but somehow, one leaf must of got in. i found a small cluster behind the filter and was going to grab it, but one of the fish thought t was food and swooped up at spreading it everywhere! Spent another 30 minutes trying to ind them all then left for a week trip. i came back and the whole surface was covered. So the question is how to get rid of them without taking down the whole tank. I would prefer not to pick for every leaf. I heard that a temporary goldfish works? but how well? Like they graze? Or just eat it every now and then? Would a blackout work? Any other ways you have used before? Thanks


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

oh man...so whenever i got the duckweed i spent like 3 hours picking and netting it out.............


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Fish net. Instead of 3 hours scooping, scoop 5 min a day until there is no more duckweed left.

I like duckweed however. I use it as an indicator and counterbalance for excesses should they occur. When you control your nitrogen levels duckweed is very manageable and hardly ever a plague. When you are not bothered about nitrogen or target high levels, duckweed could become annoying.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

My rainbow fish eat it so happily that, when I remove it from my 10g I feed them with it. they never leave any behind. I have also noticed that the duck weed will not grow as well if the water is a little acidic.


----------



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

The reason I have to completely eradicatebecause it is beacuse cleaning the surface of the water invloves taking off the canopy, taking out the lights, unplugging all the wires, and a lot of other stuff. I know it is a really good plant and sucks up the nitrogen, but it blocks all the light too.


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

I heard that Koi fish eat the stuff like crazy. Maybe get a few baby koi fish, that might do the trick.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think your only hope of complete eradication is to add fish that will eat it. Mollies, rainbow fish, and gold fish like it. They will find every piece. Even a TINY piece that you don't see will grow more plants. Maybe you could buy some of these fish and then after a month or so trade them back or give them away. Good luck. Duckweed IS a pain!


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

Rosy barbs like to snack on it too.


----------

